# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibitions Production Mgr.- Queens Museum, Queens, NY

## erika.katayama

Position Title:                                                                          *Exhibitions Production Manager*
Department:                                                                            Curatorial
Reports to:                                                                               Director of Exhibitions
Position Classification:                                                             Full-time, exempt

*About the Queens Museum* 
The Queens Museum is dedicated to presenting contemporary art and historical exhibitions and programs that relate directly to urban life and local and international culture. Established in 1972, the Museum is housed in a building that was originally erected as the New York City Pavilion for the 1939-40 New York Worlds Fair. It then served as the original home of the United Nations General Assembly (1946-1950), an ice and roller rink, and a pavilion once again in the 1964-65 New York Worlds Fair. The Museum houses over 10,000 objects and materials from the two New York Worlds Fairs including the Panorama of the City of New York, a 9,000 sq. ft. miniature scale model of the City commissioned for the 1964 Fair and last updated in 1992. 

In November 2013, the Queens Museum completed an expansion to occupy the entire building, doubling its size to 105,000 square feet. This light-filled new space, designed by Grimshaw Architects, exemplifies the Museums mission to serve the diverse communities of New York City, and particularly the residents of Queens, with a commitment to openness and inclusion in its high-caliber visual arts and educational programming.

Since 2015, the Museums exhibitions have operated on an ambitious two-season cycle, with nearly all exhibition spaces turning over with new projects each Spring and Fall. Each season has featured different compositions of exhibitions and artist commissions, ranging from full-museum solo presentations such as_ Mierle Laderman Ukeles: Maintenance Art_ (Fall 2016), or _Mel Chin: All Over the Place_ (Spring 2018) to a combination of artist projects, surveys, and thematic exhibitions such as our Fall 2017 season, which featured new commissions by Anna K.E., Ronny Quevedo, and Julia Weist, alongside a major exhibition by Patty Chang, and an exhibition on local architectural history, _Never Built New York_. 

*Position Overview*
The Exhibitions Production Manager (EPM) functions as a member of the Curatorial department, reporting to Director of Exhibitions. EPM is responsible for managing over 20,000 sq. ft. temporary exhibition space as well as additional over 10,000 sq.ft. space dedicated to semi-permanent display of the museum collection and archives.  EPM will plan design and installation/de-installation of temporary exhibitions and permanent collection displays.  Working closely with curatorial team, artists and Facilities Manager, EPM understands exhibitions deeply from a production standpoint, and participate in developing of a new exhibitions and commissions. Operate with problem-solving attitude, flexible schedule, and ability to be a team-player. 

*Responsibilities:*


Organize and oversee installation and de-installation of exhibitions, using problem solving skills and performing multiple tasks at onceIdentify, hire, and schedule temporary installation and production personnel and supervise their work directly during installation and de-installationWork with other members of curatorial, other departments, as well as outside professionals to design and layout exhibitions with maximum accessibilityManage complex projects including planning, budgeting, and meeting deadlinesWork with registrar on planning a safe and organized process for shipping and packing/unpacking of artworks; maintaining inventory and location of art; and
facilitating art storage on and off-site

Identify, procure, and install a range of audio/visual equipment as part of exhibitionsOperate complex museum lighting systems and implement exhibition lighting plansCheck and maintain conditions and lighting of artwork on display on a daily basisOperate heavy equipment such as scissor lifts, and other equipment used to reach or move large artworksManage exhibition supplies, audio/visual and lighting equipmentProduce vinyl signage for exhibitions and other museum signage needs

Maintain good communication and working relationships with staff, artists, and vendorsCurrent drivers license and be comfortable driving a van (museum vehicle)Operate building security system in cooperation with Facilities and Security Departments


*Minimum Requirements:*


BFA or BA college degree or equivalent with good knowledge of contemporary artMinimum 5 years of experience in similar capacity in a museum and minimum 2 years of in a supervisory capacityKnowledge of the principles, technique, and equipment used in designing, fabricating, and installing exhibitionsKnowledge of museum-approved materials (acid-free, non-off gassing, archival, etc.)Skill in using a variety of hand and power tools and handling trucks, fork lifts, lifts and other forms of moving equipmentAbility to follow design instructions, specifications, and blueprintsAbility to design display furniture such as mounts and pedestalsAbility to design and construct shipping crates and perform intermediate-level carpentry tasks as neededFamiliarity with safe working practices, such as OSHA regulationsFamiliarity with museum standard and best practice as outlined by American Alliance of Museums (AAM), the Association of Art Museum Directors, and the Americans with Disability Acts (ADA)Proficiency in  3D modeling software (preferably SketchUp)Familiarity with database software (TMS, Filemaker, Collection Space)


*To Apply:*
Please email a cover letter and resume to: HR@queensmuseum.org and Hiwasaki@queensmuseum.org

----------

